# Ulimer XIV Roleplay Recruitment Thread



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi all, decided to try my hand at Gming roleplays, so here is one about a Kasrkin squad that is sent to explore a world called Ulimer XIV near the eye of terror, eliminating all threats there before the main force comes in to establish governments. 

You can be any member of the squad, except the sergeant who is me. Two people can have heavy weapons, two can have special ones. Here is an example for the sign up posts, and its my first character:

*Name:* Timothy "Tuff" Grange
*Appearance:* Short, stocky, buzzcut, scar running from the corner of his eye to just below his bottom lip. 
*Equipment:* Carapace Armour, plasma pistol, Power sword
*Background:* Timothy Grange joined the Cadian Regiments after his homeworld was razed by the Black Legion, swearing an oath to avenge all the people who died there. He was soon recognized by his peers and superiors as one of extraordinary talent and skill. He was sent to special academies after three years of service, quickly rising among the standings at the academy. His leadership skills were undiminished and he became a sergeant after a decade of servitude with the Kasrkins. He earned his nickname "Tuff" early in his career because of his amazing constitution. He had suggested a retreat during a battle against overwhelming numbers of traitors and heretics to Comissar Yule, a man of high standing, who promptly shot him in the back. When he staggered back to his feet and repeated what he had said, the Commisar didn't attempt to execute him again, instead putting in his word to send Timothy somewhere his skills could be put to better use but still refusing to give up against the much better-supplied traitor guardsmen. Timothy was sent to Ulimer XIV with his squad to scout and destroy any pockets of resistance there might be there, for any world this close to the Eye must be tainted to some extent, the Emperor's holy lands must be reclaimed. 

You can also be traitors or heretics, I would be your leader as well, a Dark Apostle of the Word Bearers. Here is his profile: 

*Name: *Areno Lixur
*Appearance: *Gray skin; intricate scriptwork on his bare; shaved head; grey, nearly white, merciless eyes; pointed teeth; only one nostril, the other one was incinerated by a stray las shot. 
*Equipment: *Mark III power armour, daemonic weapon, combi flamer
*Background:* Areno Lixur was a file officer during the heresy, fighting amongside his Word Bearers brethren against the space marines. Before the Traitor Legions fell back to the Eye of Terror though, the Dark Apostle leading Areno's detachment died, and Lixur took charge, ordering the men around him and fighting with such fantacism that can only be found within Dark Apostles. He had his scripture tatooed on a while later, after the flight to the Eye of Terror. He fought and led with the Word Bearers for a very long time, buying him many gifts from the gods, including his daemonic mace which smote more than one of the loyalist scum. He had come to Ulimer XIV to estabilish a forward base outside of the eye. He had no Word Bearers with him however, he had to take charge of the cultists that roamed the world, the gods would not be denied such faithful servants, weak as they were. 

I will be expecting most of the other members Ive roleplayed with, especially Chrisman with his obvious character: Christian Veldt and thomas2 who usually participates in RPs and who is gming one that im in right now 

We need nine more guardsmen and as many chaos guys as we can before i will put up the action thread.


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Name: Jethro Hal'len
Appearance: Tall, pale skin, red glowing vertical scar running through cybernetic eye, bald head, black goatee.
Equipment: Arbites armor with helmet, decorated with chaos symbols, riot shotgun, energy flail.
Background: Jethro was the Arbites commander in the area that Linux had first arrived in. When cults began springing up all over the place, he personally investigated it. Unfortunately, like so many others, he fell to the ideals of chaos. Shortly after, he attempted to convert the arbites in his precint. The majority refused, and the majority were killed. Without the arbites to keep order, that particular area fell into rioting and looting.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

err, Im not sure I mentioned this or not, but I would like only one CSM because a single squad of Kasrkin would find it hard to kill a whole bunch of them. So traitor guardsmen and cultists only for chaos. 



> *He had no Word Bearers* with him however, he had to take charge of the cultists that roamed the world, the gods would not be denied such faithful servants, weak as they were.


And Sejanus was actually a member of the Luna Wolves, Horus's most loved Astartes, and was killed on 63-19 "Fake Terra" M.31 way before the heresy and even longer before the 3rd black crusade.


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok, i only skimmed through the description. Sorry, ill change it.

And i wasnt reffering to any actual space marines. I totally just made him up, using the name of a bad guy from a game. That is an odd coincedince though.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Name:* Lt Christian Veldt
*Appearance:* Medium height, peaked cap, short hair.
*Equipment:* Harakoni Issue Carapace armour, Hellgun, data slate recorder.
*Background:* Veldt has been attached to the squad to record data on the chaos forces on Ulimer XIV by the Inquisition. He was carefully selected after actions on Terminus Ultra and Larentix, when working with =][= fire teams. However, when encountering a greater daemon of Nurgle, it was believed he was temporarily possessed, or worse. Whether the possession has worn off, and Veldt is mentally stable, it is not known. But what it is definitely true, is that Veldt is a confident soldier, and has often proved an asset to a squad.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Well I wasn't originally going to join up, I'm not too keen on being a guardsman or a Chaos worshipper, but you mentioned my name, so I feel I've got to. Since I'm not too keen on either I'll make one of each. By the way I'll presume there'll be a separate thread for Chaos and Imperial?

*Name: * Thomas "Gunner" Wolf
*Appearance: * Slightly taller than average, fairly long black hair, stern face
*Equipment: * Hellgun, carapace armour, krak grenades
*Background:* Once a young and idealistic warrior of Tempest, however endless war has drove him down. As squad mates continually died and were replaced he began to consider nothing as permanent. Unwilling to get attached to anything, he still continued to fight hard. His good shooting earned him the nickname "gunner" but he neither felt he deserved it or these temporary comrades had the authority to give it to him. Nevertheless the nickname lived long after its creators and he is still known by it to this day. His battle history reads like a list of typical guard attacks- mass casualties and victory by wearing down the foe. The list is long yet unremarkable. He is a skilled and reliable warrior, managing to gain the position of a Karkisan, and his picking for this operation failed to surprise him, and he is determined to bring victory for the only constant thing that exists in the whole universe- the Emperor.



*Name: * Inmate #132
*Appearance: * A scarred, broken face, shaved head, broken armour plates strapped on, ragged leather clothing
*Equipment: * Shotgun, rusted blade, improvised armour, makeshift firebombs
*Background:* With the collapse of law prisoner escaped in hordes. 132 was one of the first, and smart enough to join Chaos rather than be slaughtered by the corrupted arbites. He improvised what weapons and armour he could, and joined the warband of the Chaos marine, impressed by his power. His history is unknown, part of his torture wiped his memory, and all the data of the planet has been burned.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

@ THomas: Yes there will be two different threads, and I hope you do not use info gleaned from one thread in the other, cuz that would detract from the fun 

Veldt and Wolf are Kasrkins right?

If so then there is nothing wrong with either of the characters and we will only need 7 more kasrkins.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes, Wolf's a kasrkin (is this the correct spelling?). I've made some very small changes to my characters.


----------



## Lord Jacobus (Jul 4, 2008)

Name: Corpreal Kolia Mert

Appearance: Basic Kasriken Armour with a Canadian CadPat Finish 

Equipment: Laspistol, Hellgun with Combat shotgun attachment, or if I cant have that I'll take a flamer. Frag and Krak Grenades. He has basic Guardsmen equipment, IE rations, water, ammo a pair of binocs. a large combat knife or three.... 

General Appearance: Mert is a stocky man who carries himself close, but proudly. He moves with a subtle, but deadly grace. His gear is distributed over his person easily, ammo sitting in the pouches built into the carapace armour. He keeps the brim of his patrol cap low over his eyes. His face is rugged, featuring a raged scar down his left cheek. The Imperial eagle is tattoed in black lines on his right forhead, the words Candar Forever, underneath it.

Background: Raised on Candar by his mother, Kolia learned to care for himself early in life. His mother worked for the local scholam, teaching arithmetic and english to the children. When he was a teen he fell in with one of the many gangs on Candar. He quickly rose to the top and turned the gang from its original path of drug trafficking and murdering, towards the emperors holy work. Under his leadership, the gang took the name of the Holy Eagles Talon and began a systematic cleansing of the other gangs in the city of Ottava.

6 years later the call came from the adminstratum for the planet to raise 25 new guard regiments to be shipped throughout the segmentum. Kolia was rounded up among many of his fellow ganger's and was assigned to the newly created Candarian 212th. For many years the regiment saw fierce fighting on the outskirts of Imperial space. Serving in many notable engagements against the Tau, orks and the forces of chaos. The regiment was whittled down over the years till only 2 scratch companies off around 300 fierce veterans remained, of a regiment that once numbered in the tens of thousands. Now however, he has been assigned to a stormtrooper unit sent to a region of space near to the eye of terror.

I copy and pasted most of that from a roleplay im in on a dedicated 40k rp'ing site, hope you don't mind if theres any discrepancies, and lets have some fun.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

:stop:err... Jacobus, there are several problems with your post. They may be small, please forgive me for my pickiness, but I can't stand having details wrong. :rtfm:



> Basic Kasriken Armour with a Canadian CadPat Finish


We are all in the same squad so our armour is the same (you too Chrisman, unfortunately Kasrkins [thats the correct spelling according to the GW site] are all from Cadian Regiments, no harakoni issue carapace armour, everything is Cadian)



> ...he fell in with one of the many gangs on Candar. He quickly rose to the top and turned the gang from its original path of drug trafficking and murdering, towards the emperors holy work. Under his leadership, the gang took the name of the Holy Eagles Talon and began a systematic cleansing of the other gangs in the city of Ottava.


Honestly, he would have to completely overturn the gang. The gangers would kill him, or he would have to kill _them_. One doesnt join a gang that trafficks drugs and murders, only to suddenly start doing the opposite, which is stopping other gangs that do that.



> assigned to the newly created Candarian 212th


once again, only Cadian regiments



> Serving in many notable engagements against the *Tau*, orks and theorces of chaos


If memory serves me right, the Tau are on the other side of the galaxy from the EoT.

So, basically, the biggest problem is the fact that he isnt cadian. So plz change it 

EDIT: Take the flamer, no hell-shotguns


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

So is this going to be going up any time soon? I don't think we could get many, if any, more people joining.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey guys, just spotted this. Time to make me a Kasrkin character.

*Name:*Harry 'Wraith' Johns
*Armament:*Standard Kasrkin Armour, Hellgun w Silencer, M40 Targeter + Scope, Combat Knife and improved optics.
*Background:*Joining the Imperial Guard at a young age, Harry was soon picked out from the rest due to his seemingly natural ability to move unseen and unheard and his remarkable marksman ship. From a very early age his parents taught him to hunt, giving him his natural talent. Recruited into the Kasrkins, his name, and skill, became well known with his squad members giving him the call-sign 'Wraith' which soon became his nickname.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Access Granted: OXD... Good thing you came too, I was about to shut it down, so I guess I will wait a bit more.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Or, alternately, just start it as it is? Glad to see it's getting popular again


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Can we get this one running, I really want to get into this one :biggrin:


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

Name and Rank : Corporal William "lance" Thompson
Weapons:meltigun and targeter w/modified scope and hellpistol
background: got namesake because he used a brightlance to destroy a group of traitors
served in cadian 501st till outstanding abilities got him into the commissarat school, washed out, and got accepted to the kaskrins.

Name: enrok repishow
Weapons:hellpistol and a power sword
background:????????


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

khorneflake, have you read any part of this thread? The GM seems to be looking for members to join up as cultists/renegades or kasrkins
Hope these two characters are alright.
*
Name:* Jarope "Glory Boy" Petero
*Appearance:* Pale with eyes that seemed to be devoid of any colour; hair shaved down to near nothing with several small scars picking out parts of his face. Normal height and average build, with electoos and normal tattoos scrolling over both arms and across the upper portion of Petero's back and neck.
*Equipment:* Standard kasrkin carapace armour, hellgun, catachan devil knife (stolen from its owner of course), autopistol with reload.
*Background:* Petero has been under watch for some time now, given that his body bears remarkable resemblence to astartes of the Raven Guard; whether this is coincidence or not is unknown but all the same he is being watched for it. (Just a coincidence)

Petero knowns nothing of his past, only that for as long as he can remember he has always been training to fight in a squad of the elite troopers of Cadia's forces; something he has proudly done for over a decade.


*Name:* Kruger "The Butcher"
*Appearance:* Shaved scalp, a split lower lip that never quite healed, and a nose that once angled down sharply but never set back correctly after being broken in the past. Face, upper torso, and left arm are pockmarked with wounds from shrapnel that had gone off way to close. Kruger looks lightly built and isn't the tallest but his training helps him to make up for some of that. Kruger has an overcoat to hide some of his weapons from plain sight.
*Equipment:* laspistol, pair of long knives, autogun (or lasgun, whichever is more appropriate)
*Background:* A former guardsmen, specialising in infiltration missions; though he was brought up on charges more often than not. During a particularly brutal campaign, he subverted to worshiping chaos. Kruger helped to cripple his own forces, and then killed the other subverter's, believing that all deaths are of equal value to the lord of war.
(Kruger is a follower of Khorne, but not to the degree of a raving fanatic.)


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Darkreever, your characters are fine, I dont mind an autogun, its whichever you prefer. 
Btw, where in the blooming hells have you been darkreever??! You suddenly stopped in the middle of the Deathwatch RP and we had no idea where you had gone off to.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah sorry about that, its somewhat complicated and a bit personal. (It'll probably be a few weeks at least before I share any details with most people.)


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

are we gonna start this or not guys, i want to get into this
plz start!!!!


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

CHAOS!!!

*Name:* Rico Egrimm
*Appearance:* A pretty big man. His eyes are completely black. There isn't any white left. He has a big black tattoo on his chest. He wears the standard caracapce armour. It's coloured in brass, with green decorations.
*Equipment:* carapace armour, 2 Plasma pistols, Powerknife (a small, yet quick powerweapon)
*Background:* Rico had always felt affection for the hand of the chaos gods. They somehow... appealed to him. The inquisition found out he was looking for information about the chaos gods. 'For research' he said. But that wasn't true. He was actually looking for a way to get in touch with them. ANd he found one: fight against your very own kin, while favoring one of the gods.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

um dude, Astartes are Space Marines, not IG


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

I meant: he's bigger than the average Astartes


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

um, seriously dude, IG dont get like 8-9 foot tall and big enough to lift a small car with ease.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Ive editted it so no more complaining pls


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Can I still join?


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

yes you can


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the Heads up Initiate :good:

*Name:* Alfred Mordikai
*Appearance:* A rather skinny but solid man with deep set eyes and a hateful leer. His hair is all but gone and on the crown of his head is the eight armed star carved into his skull. His right arm also seems to be in the mid-stages of some sort of mutation.
*Equipment:* A jet black suit of battered carapace armour with glowing runes of the dark gods carved into it. A bolt pistol (given to him by a chaos marine as a gift of companionship), a hell pistol, a set of small but viciously sharp blades and a long chain.
*Background:* Previously retained in the 22nd guard regiment on the planet of Ulimer XIV, Alfred broke under the pressure of the constant warfare against the agents of chaos and converted. His induction into the traitor army saw him rise in rank dramatically, from an Imperial guardsmen conscript to a traitor platoon leader and semi-champion of the gods. He was then transferred into an elite kasrkin unit where his advanced skills could be put to better use. He has now changed completely and revels in tearing down the walls of the sacred Imperium and mainly the Imperial guard itself. Although he is now forever set against the Emperors realms he does not hold much heed towards the chaos gods and sees them as an aide in destruction rather than the masters of his fate, although this most likely actually true.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Luthor, access granted. One minor quibble as to his background. I do not think that chaos has kasrkin units.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

So are we going to go through with this one or is it merely going to fade into the dust?


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

*Name:* Nero Pavo
*Appearance:* A skinny, average height man, with gray eyes, light brown skin, and has his hair cut in a fade. He also has a scare on his left cheek.
*Equipment:* Karskin armor, hellgun, and combat knife.
*Background:* After being orphaned when at the age of 16, with no money, shelter, or food, he enlisted in the Imperial guard. Despite his scrawny appearance he was a very athletic young man and followed orders very well. He was giving special training after he single handedly killed a ork nob that took out his whole conscript platoon. After this training was complete he was promoted and placed in the Ulimer XIV Karskin squad. He is quiet and calm person who is very optimistic and always has on a smile even in the worst situations.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

hey ppl, hope this thread isnt gonna 'fade to dust' as someone said b4, cause I'm joining now :grin: 

Imperial
Name: Bel'Garath Ksimyen
Build: average heigth, weaker than most Karskin (wich doesnt really matter -.-) very ligt skin, sea-blue eyes, dark-blond hair.
Equipment: Plasma pistol, lasgun, shortsword, karskin cadian armour, helm with heat-detector and laseraim. Also has some of the weird grenades Imperial Guard use... dunno what they are called.
Background: has been figting orcs near the borders of Tau, sent away because commanders believed him to be taking in the Greater Good as his religion and sympathising with Tau. not enough evidence to get him executed tough. On the oter hand commanders decided he would be less likely to join chaos, and so sent him to fight them were they were at the thickest. (is last word spelled right???)

anyway, hope i can join and tat you start soon


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

We will start soon Mordeth, in fact, we now have a full squad of kasrkin, which means I will put up the action thread ASAP. Thickest is spelled right and you can join .

Just a line-up of the characters:

IG:

Timothy Grange-Initiate
Christian Veldt-Chrisman
Thomas Wolf-thomas2
Harry Johns-OXD
William Thompson-Khorneflake
Jarope Petero-Darkreever
Alfred Mordikai-Luthorharken
Nero Pavo-Mighty
Bel'Garath Ksimyen-Mordeth

Chaos:

Areno Lixur-Initiate
Jethro Hal'len-ZsoSahaal
Inmate #132-Thomas2
Enrik Repishow-Khorneflake
Kruger-Darkreever
Rico Egrimm-bloodthirster
Mordeth Krall'heart-Mordeth

Inform me if I have missed anyone:biggrin: 

The action thread will go up soon, so watch the board for it.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

hmm... i see we have a 'shortage' of chaos people, so i think I'll add one there tho, alrigth?
Name: Mordeth Krall'heart
Build: Small and agile. dark-gray hair. mud-green eyes.
Equipment: Lasgun, grenades, comunication device, one-handed axe (with a large blade).
Background: Former Imperial Guard of the 101 cadian company, defected to chaos after killing his seargant.
Age: 23
personality: not a raving madman like your average cultist, Krall'heart coldly aims to be a Khorne berserker. (this said, he loses his head in combat and is known for attacking comrades if they come to close on the battlefield).


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

is there any spaces left?


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

yes there is


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

erh btw... what will the 2 threads be called? would be kinda nice to know hehe


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Mordeth, chaos character accepted. The threads will be obviously marked as: 

Ulimer XIV Chaos Action Thread

Ulimer XIV Imperial Action Thread

Waiting on Brother Wulox's call to put up the threads.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

ya, stupid question sry :mrgreen:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

So, I'm guessing Wulox has said nothing so far?


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

I guess not


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

So I will put up the action threads in the next couple of days, if Wulox changes his mind, we'll twist him in somehow.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Ok cool looking forward to it.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

I'm not sure if your still accepting for the Imperials but i'd to to jump in if possible

Name: Lawrence "Power Surge" Thomas
Appearance: A slender man with short black hair and large standard issued glasses.
Equipment:Carapace Armour, Hellgun, Imperial Infantryman's Uplifting Primer, and Vox Caster ((with standard supplies of course))
Background:Lawrence came from a long line of guardsmen like many others on Cadia. He father one of the many to make the sacrifice for the Emperor and wishing to make his father proud Lawrence joined the guard, unfortunately he lacked the physical prowess of most men but made up for it with a certain knack for electronics which marked him for a vox trooper for his guard career. Lawrence still isn't sure who are what put him in for a transfer to become a Karskin or why he was going on this mission carrying a vox to a planet where no other imperial forces are present seemed a bit mad to him but he doesn't voice questions too afraid of the Commissars to say anything.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Okay Beinidem, your in.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Can we start now? Please?


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

The threads are up!


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

"About time," Mordeth said with a grin on his face.


----------



## TheTexan1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey, I know I've already missed the start of this by several days, but I was wandering if I could still join. Possibly as some Guardsmen or PDF trooper who got stranded on the planet when Chaos took it over.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I second the texan! And if I may, at the danger of overstepping the bounds of a newcomer. Suggest Space marine or SOB reinforcements droped in by pod? It would be hekacool.


----------

